# Fragen zu Wasserpest und Tannenwedel



## Tabor12 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo !

Meine __ Wasserpest und mein Tannenwedel wollen nicht so richtig - dabei haben sie heuer im Frühjahr (März-April) super ausgetrieben - dann kam die große Kältewelle  und jetzt schauts nicht so gut aus .. die Wasserpest kümmert so dahin, ich weiß nicht ob sie noch in Ordnung ist, die Tannenwedel verlieren unter Wasser die Nadeln und eine Pflanze macht Ausläufer am Boden die anwurzeln... anbei Fotos, bitte um Ratschläge 
1.) Wasserpest, 2. Tannenwedel der die Nadeln verliert, 3. der der am Boden wurzelt

LG IRene


----------



## Tabor12 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Nochmal Hallo !

Ich bin jetzt hinabgestiegen in den Wasserpest-Teich - der Plan war einen Teil des Teiches abgetrennt durch einen Wall unter dem Wasserspiegel 1 m tief nur mit Wasserpest zu bepflanzen. Gesagtt  - getan, letztes Jahr SEptember hab ich die Wasserpest einfach hineingeworfen und sie hat sich super verwurzelt - jetzt war ich unten - schwieirg hinunterzugreifen auf 1 m Tiefe - die Triebe sind alle grün, aber sehr kurz (10-15 cm) und sehr klein - ich nehme an, weil alles auf einem Haufen war ? Teilweise von Algen niedergehalten... ichhabe jetzt versucht mit den Zehen  die ALgen rauszufischen, hab die Wasserpest in einzelne Triebe geteilt, und besser verteilt in dem Teicheck - aber auch nur hineingeworfen.... Kann es der Grund gewesen sein dass alls auf einem Haufen war ? FUnktioniert es generell wenn ich jetzt die kleinen triebe einfach veteilt hineingeworfen habe dass sie sich anwurzeln ? Wurzeln hatten ja alle 

Ich wäre für Ratschläge sehr dankbar ... auch für den Wedel 
Achja, stark vermehrt hat sich sich auch nicht, aber auch nicht verkleinert, sehr dezent eigentlich ..
LG Irene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Hi Irene,

Wasserpest macht ihrem Namen nur in sehr nährstoffreichem Wasser alle Ehre. Ist kaum "Futter" wie z.B Nitrat und Phosphat im Teich vorhanden wächst sie nicht so richtig (bleibt dann sehr klein)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

d.h. ich habe keine Nährstoffe im Teich ?? ist das gut oder schlecht ? Ich habe zwar ungewollte Fische (wilde Fischlein die ich nicht kenne, klein) aber füttern tu ich sie nicht, ansonsten Sand und Kies.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Hallo Irene,

wie Frank bereits geschrieben hat, wuchert die Wasserpest und auch der Tannenwedel nur
in nährstoffreichem Wasser.
Sei doch froh wenn Du einen nährstoffarmen Teich hast, man sieht es ja auch an Deinen
Bildern, dass das Wasser recht sauber ist.
Im laufe der Jahre hast du mit Sicherheit immer wieder etwas Nährstoffeintrag durch
Blütenstaub, Blätter usw. also nur Geduld, die Nährstoffe kommen schon.
Wobei ich gar nicht so scharf darauf wäre.

LG Markus


----------



## RonnyS311 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Dann ist mein Teich anscheinend auch nährstoffarm. Wasserpest wächst gar nicht, Tannenwedel waren nach dem Winter schön grün, hatte mich gewundert als ich den Teich sauber gemacht hatte, aber seitdem nicht mehr viel gewachsen. Und Wasserschwertlilie und __ Froschlöffel bekommen gelbe Blätter.
Und die Algen sind verschwunden, kann 1m tief sehen.

Nur das __ Hornkraut wächst gut, andere Uferpflanzen sind auch noch grün und wachsen langsam.

ph, Wasserhärte sind im grünen Bereich

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Fische mal mehr füttern. (scherz)


----------



## Angie66 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Hi Ronny, 

Normalerweise wächst __ Hornkraut nur in nährstoffreichen Teichen gut. So kenne ich es jedenfalls.

, was da bei dir los ist


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

ja das stimmt, das Wasser ist glasklar, nach dem Regen manchmal etwas grünlich aber klar bis zum Boden auf etwa 2 m. Aber - brauchen die Pflanzen nicht auch Nährstoffe ? Unser Teich ist 1 Jahr alt - kommt das erst mit den Jahren dass dann die Pflanzen richtig gut wachsen wenn mehr Mulm vorhanden ist ?

__ Hornkraut wächst insofern dass es rote Triebbüschel ansetzt aber nicht in die Länge wachst ....


----------



## Efeu (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Tannenwedel in meinem Mini. Als er von nymphaion ankam, waren es so einzelne Stengel, die ich in das Substrat gesteckt habe. Hatte mich schon gefragt, wie das dann wurzelt,aber sie haben auch schön aufgerichtet.
Jetzt nach einigen Wochen verfaulen sie aber in der Mitte der Halme und das obere vertrocknet, wenn ich es nicht abzupfe und wieder unter Wasser drücke. Woran liegt das? Was kann ich tun? Sie sahen so schön aus


----------



## rumbalotte (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Habe jetzt drei Jahre immer wieder aufs neue versucht, meine Tannenwedel zum Wachsen zu bekommen...nix war. Die Wasserpest wächst wie blöde. Ergo: Wasserpest bleibt, Tannenwedel fliegt raus bzw. wird nie wieder gekauft.


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu  Wasserpest und Tannenwedel*

Hi

Warum eine Pflanze nicht wachsen will, ist meist schwer zu sagen. Allgemeine Nährstoffknappheit, falsche Stelle, falscher Bodengrund, bedrängende Konkurrenz, Nährstoffkonkurrenz  usf. Dann sollte man es eben mit anderen Pflanzen versuchen. Die Auswahl ist ja groß! Man sollte es aber auch nicht mit der sauberen Optik übertreiben: Filtern, Absaugen, Ausfällen, UV etc. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

